# Flashpioint 320M



## matt62485 (May 14, 2012)

Saw a thread where Derrell recommended these and was wondering what all I'd need to get a basic setup with 2 of these for my D7000.  We are having a newborn in August and I'd like to have a setup and take some pix of the wife before she comes!  I saw a kit on adorama, but not sure what all is neccessary.  I'm bout to go nose deep in lighting research tonight but wanna order these asap if I can get pointed in the right direction.  I'm sure I need some sort of softbox/umbrella and stand with them, and a way to fire them?


----------



## cgipson1 (May 14, 2012)

Typically you will need a stand for each monolight you buy. They have built-in stand / umbrella adapters, so you won't need those. You will also need a modifier of some sort for each light... anything from umbrellas or brollys, to softboxes. Just remember that the larger the modifier, the softer the light (usually). I wouldn't recommend anything less than a 44" to 46"... and a brolly will probably do better for you than straight umbrellas... and be cheaper than good softboxes (to start out with). The following in 46" or 60" is highly recommended... very nice light

Photek SL5000 Softlighter II, Umbrella with Diffuser SL5000 

The Flashpoint 320M's have built in optical slaves that can be fired by another flash (your pop-up, or any other flash).

Great lights for the money, btw!


----------



## Mach0 (May 14, 2012)

I have one that I like and I use with a 60 inch Octabox.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 14, 2012)

They rock, don't they?


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2012)

Here is a Flashpoint 2 light kit, w/stands and umbrellas - Flashpoint Budget Studio Monolight Flash Basic Kit with 2 160 Watt Second Flashes, Light Stands, 33" White Umbrellas & Softex Carrying Case. 

and you can get bigger umbrellas - Impact 45" Convertible Umbrella 
Impact 60" Convertible Umbrella


----------



## cgipson1 (May 14, 2012)

KmH said:


> Here is a Flashpoint 2 light kit, w/stands and umbrellas - Flashpoint Budget Studio Monolight Flash Basic Kit with 2 160 Watt Second Flashes, Light Stands, 33" White Umbrellas & Softex Carrying Case.
> 
> and you can get bigger umbrellas - Impact 45" Convertible Umbrella
> Impact 60" Convertible Umbrella




Keith,

That kit has the really cheap little budget flashes in it... not the 320's! Are you recommending that one?

Flashpoint BF160 Budget Studio Monolight Flash 160 Watt BF160

 I don't know anything about those flashes... so I can't say much.....


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 14, 2012)

You'll love those lights


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2012)

They also have 320M kits, but I didn't see one to link to right away. 160 ws of strobe light power is enough for doing in the home type lighting of mom and the baby.


----------



## matt62485 (May 15, 2012)

sweet, thanks.

how about this kit with the 320s?  in case i wanna do some outside stuff.

Flashpoint FP320MPWK Portrait Wedding Monolight Kit FP320MPWK


----------



## Village Idiot (May 15, 2012)

KmH said:


> They also have 320M kits, but I didn't see one to link to right away. 160 ws of strobe light power is enough for doing in the home type lightingof mom and the baby.



IRIC, 320m's are only 150w/s


----------



## unpopular (May 15, 2012)

I have two Mettle 300C (300w/s), which are the Chinese brand which manufactures for certain Adorama's flashpoint series, including the 320m. These flashes really are very good, and well built. Look on ebay for Mettle brand lights and kits, you may find a better deal.


----------



## Mach0 (May 15, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> I have two Mettle 300C (300w/s), which are the Chinese brand which manufactures for certain Adorama's flashpoint series, including the 320m. These flashes really are very good, and well built. Look on ebay for Mettle brand lights and kits, you may find a better deal.



I think the fp ii series can use the battery pack just an FYI. Not sure if the first version can.


----------



## KmH (May 15, 2012)

Village Idiot said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > They also have 320M kits, but I didn't see one to link to right away. 160 ws of strobe light power is enough for doing in the home type lightingof mom and the baby.
> ...


Yes, I believe that is correct. The lights I linked to are advertised as 160 ws though.


----------



## Mike_E (May 15, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I have two Mettle 300C (300w/s), which are the Chinese brand which manufactures for certain Adorama's flashpoint series, including the 320m. These flashes really are very good, and well built. Look on ebay for Mettle brand lights and kits, you may find a better deal.


The Mettles have a Bowens mount instead of whatever the flashpoints use.  I'm happy with mine.


----------



## Mach0 (May 15, 2012)

Mike_E said:
			
		

> The Mettles have a Bowens mount instead of whatever the flashpoints use.  I'm happy with mine.



Do they support a battery pack ?


----------



## Village Idiot (May 16, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> Mike_E said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they're not bi-voltage power switching they should work with most any pure sine wave inverter pack (assuming they require a PSW inverter) like the Alien Bees, Vagabond and Vagabond Mini Lithium, Innovatronix batteries, or home built batteries with PSWs. If for some reason they are bi-voltage strobes, then it's a possibility that they'll only work with batteries designed for bi-voltage strobes like the Innovatronix Tronix Explorer XT, Explorer Mini, and Explorer XT3. My guess is that a cheap strobe like that is not bi-voltage.

And by bi-voltage or power switching, it means they support multiple input voltages like 120 and 220 so that you can use them in different countries.


----------



## Mach0 (May 16, 2012)

Village Idiot said:
			
		

> If they're not bi-voltage power switching they should work with most any pure sine wave inverter pack (assuming they require a PSW inverter) like the Alien Bees, Vagabond and Vagabond Mini Lithium, Innovatronix batteries, or home built batteries with PSWs. If for some reason they are bi-voltage strobes, then it's a possibility that they'll only work with batteries designed for bi-voltage strobes like the Innovatronix Tronix Explorer XT, Explorer Mini, and Explorer XT3. My guess is that a cheap strobe like that is not bi-voltage.
> 
> And by bi-voltage or power switching, it means they support multiple input voltages like 120 and 220 so that you can use them in different countries.



Thanks. Had me a little curious.


----------



## Mike_E (May 16, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> Mike_E said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine do, I have a 600ws and a 300ws.  I have a couple of 400ws that don't.

A quick check showed that the flaspoints have a proprietary mount so you 'd have to get your modifiers from Adorama or a separate adapter to have another style fit.  Not a deal killer but just a fyi.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 16, 2012)

Man I love my tiny battery, I get over 600 pops per charge.  next shoot I'll have 3 lights on it, if for any reason thats a bit much i might actually have to inconvenience myself and plug into a wall outlet. And if so I'll order a second battery!  =)

Paul C. Buff - Vagabond Mini Lithium


----------



## unpopular (May 16, 2012)

I think the newer Mettles do have DC power supplies available. I think they offered that when Adorama just had Mettle drill a hole into the side and put a plug there. That's how they look. I don't think much changes on the inside. 

If Adorama doesn't use the Bowens collar, then Mettle is a good alternative.


----------



## Derrel (May 16, 2012)

The newer M-series "II" Flashpoints use a small, 15-ounce DC battery pack, or 110 volt AC wall current. The current price is super-low on the 320M without a battery: $99.95 with Free SHipping!
Flashpoint II FP320M 150 Watt AC/DC Monolight Strobe FP320M

HERE is the Flashpoint II DC battery pack for the M-series lights. Flashpoint II D/C BatteryPowerPack f/M SeriesMonolights FP2PPN    It is $124.95 with Free Shipping.

The battery pack is sold for a pretty good discount in packages, ($29 off, I believe it is) combined with a monolight and a battery, but I'm not gonna clutter this up with yet another link.

The Flashpoint lights use the old *Photogenic Photomaster-compatible mount, *so all your speed rings that fit that system should work. This is NOT the same mount used by Photogenics newer PowerLight and StudioMax monolights--it is the "old" Photomaster mount!

Be aware that a Chimera-brand speed ring say, for Speedotron Universal Mount, can have a 3/8 inch aluminum rod flattened out on one end, a hole drilled through that flat spot, and then the speedring screwed top the pre-drilled hole in the strong,tough PVC plastic Chimera makes its rings out of, and then the softbox's rods popped into the four holes, and the speedring and box held on using the umbrella shaft mounting system!!!! There is more than one way to skin a softbox...


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 19, 2012)

im torn.  should i get this kit with the 40" umbrellas or 2 of the ones with the softboxes for our newborn due soon?

Flashpoint FP320MPWK Portrait Wedding Monolight Kit FP320MPWK

soft box

Flashpoint II FP320SB2 Monolight Kit, 150 Watt Second FP320SB2


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 20, 2012)

matt62485 said:


> im torn.  should i get this kit with the 40" umbrellas or 2 of the ones with the softboxes for our newborn due soon?
> 
> Flashpoint FP320MPWK Portrait Wedding Monolight Kit FP320MPWK
> 
> ...



Buy Broncolor, **** bitches.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 20, 2012)

lol gtfo!   its my birthday sunday so you can send me a couple my way for the occassion.   in the meantime while im on a budget, brellys or softboxes?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 20, 2012)

matt62485 said:


> lol gtfo!   its my birthday sunday so you can send me a couple my way for the occassion.   in the meantime while im on a budget, brellys or softboxes?



Play rock paper scissors with yourself to determine. If the setup is going to be in one place and not moved around a lot, a softbox will be a nice option. Both diffuse the light. The larger the light source, the softer the light. The Softbox will be less efficient and if it has an internal diffuser, it'll diffuse it even more while sucking up some more power, but I'm guessing that you'll want to use wider apertures anyways.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 20, 2012)

Village Idiot said:


> matt62485 said:
> 
> 
> > lol gtfo! its my birthday sunday so you can send me a couple my way for the occassion. in the meantime while im on a budget, brellys or softboxes?
> ...



ill just get the kit with the 2 monolights/brellas/snoot and case and buy a soft box to tinker with later on.  rather buy a battery pack or two for now.  itll get me started.  thanks!


----------



## unpopular (Jun 20, 2012)

150ws is pretty weak. I really think you ought to reconsider. Any diffusion will spread that 150w/s discharge out over a larger area. Having at least one 300-600+w/s light for diffusion might be a good idea.


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 20, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> 150ws is pretty weak. I really think you ought to reconsider. Any diffusion will spread that 150w/s discharge out over a larger area. Having at least one 300-600+w/s light for diffusion might be a good idea.



What's it being used for? I use one indoors with a large Octa and it works pretty well. I do want a 300Ws as well though lol.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd say just get one 300 and one 150, or two 300's.

150 would prob work OK, but you don't want to limit yourself too much. It'd better to use a flash at half power so that you have some latitude.


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 20, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> I'd say just get one 300 and one 150, or two 300's.
> 
> 150 would prob work OK, but you don't want to limit yourself too much. It'd better to use a flash at half power so that you have some latitude.



I agree.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 20, 2012)

what would you recommend then? I'm really wanting to keep the price point <~$500. yea, i know... helluva budget :blushing: but for <$400 the flashpoint kit seems like it'd fit the bill for now. i can always add a more power unit to the duo later on though. unless you can point me in the right direction for something within +/- $100 from this kit, i think i'ma stick with it to get me by for our newborn shots 

im gonna get a few reflectors and do my best to use natural lighting as much as possible, but still wanna tinker around with a light setup since it'll be 100% new to me.  i'm gonna buy some cheap speedlights/wireless kit and tinker with them for outdoor stuff too.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 21, 2012)

When I first got my kit, I thought I absolutely had to have two lights. I found that two lights were really pretty hard to learn with.

I'd start with one 300w/s light, perhaps like this one:

Flashpoint DG600 300 w/s Monolight, Blue FP600DG

Get an umbrella, but better yet, a reflector (or make one). Get a good boom stand. You'll learn a lot more with one light than with two.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 21, 2012)

forgive me for my ignorance but what is the main difference of the blue dg600 vs a 620m?  also, have an umbrella/softbox/stand recommendation from your experiences?  thanks for your help, i appreciate it.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 21, 2012)

thoughts?

http://www.adorama.com/catalog.tpl?op=WishList


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 21, 2012)

unpopular said:


> 150ws is pretty weak. I really think you ought to reconsider. Any diffusion will spread that 150w/s discharge out over a larger area. Having at least one 300-600+w/s light for diffusion might be a good idea.


 
It depends on the use.



unpopular said:


> I'd say just get one 300 and one 150, or two 300's.
> 
> 150 would prob work OK, but you don't want to limit yourself too much. It'd better to use a flash at half power so that you have some latitude.



I was using a B800, which was 320w/s and generally had it cranked to the lowest setting most of the time because it was too powerful for shooting inside.

If you're competing the sun, then you'll definitely want a bigger ligth. The person I was replying to once to shoot his kid, so unless he's photographing the new born outside, 150w/s will be plenty. I shoot on locations and often times outside, that's why I use a pack an head system with 800w/s + packs.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 21, 2012)

^^ yeah, that's true, but the OP was asking about diffusion, which, as I am sure you know, greatly decreases the amount of light relative to area.

While I agree that I often find my 300C's too powerful, it makes more sense to use an ND gel than to intentionally under-power your source. I'm a big proponent of over engineering whenever the budget permits it. Having two 150's will, in the long run, limit the OP's options.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks guys.  when i get to work ill post the list i had set up and see what yall think


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 21, 2012)

here's what i came up with, thoughts?


flashpoint dg600 300w/s

Flashpoint DG600 300 w/s Monolight, Blue FP600DG

battery pack

Flashpoint DG Battery Pack and Charger f/ DG Monolights Blue light

60" flashpoint umbrella white int. removable black cover

Adorama 60in Interior Umbrella, Removable Cover, White U60BC

42" gold/white reflector collasable

Adorama 42" Circular Collapsible Disc Reflector, Gold / White #CFR42G CFR42G

2x 7.2' light stand

Flashpoint 7.2' Air Cushioned Black 3-Section Lightstand FT2600B

flashpoint reflector bracket

Flashpoint Portable Reflector Bracket, 12-67" 470H03


----------



## unpopular (Jun 21, 2012)

Matt- that is more than a good starting point, IMO. Unless the pros here have any other advice, I think you'll be off to a solid start.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks for the help!  ordered everything i listed plus a yongnou wireless trigger kit off ebay (cheap but itll get me by).  gonna tinker with the wireless and my sunpak some, may order a yongou yn-560 to play with as well for on the fly stuff when i done haul the monolight around


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 22, 2012)

Their flashpoint 620 model has gotten the same score review but many more times and is 10 bucks cheaper. I would consider it. I have the 320 model and it's good for indoor use.

Edit---/
I see you've ordered already. Good luck and dont forget to post what you think of it.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## unpopular (Jun 22, 2012)

^^ I'd second that. If you end up not liking the DG600, I'd exchange it with the 620M. This is the same light I have, only with DC operation. 

I couldn't find it when I was looking for suggestions.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 22, 2012)

Can you send it back?

I hate to be a drag but that one shows no modeling light.  Ya really want modeling lights even if they don't work while on DC.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 22, 2012)

Mike_E said:


> Can you send it back?
> 
> I hate to be a drag but that one shows no modeling light.  Ya really want modeling lights even if they don't work while on DC.



it has a modeling light, it is LED instead of halogen.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 22, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ^^ I'd second that. If you end up not liking the DG600, I'd exchange it with the 620M. This is the same light I have, only with DC operation.
> 
> I couldn't find it when I was looking for suggestions.


 


Mach0 said:


> Their flashpoint 620 model has gotten the same score review but many more times and is 10 bucks cheaper. I would consider it. I have the 320 model and it's good for indoor use.
> 
> Edit---/
> I see you've ordered already. Good luck and dont forget to post what you think of it.
> ...



honestly, i was gonna do the 620m but its on backorder, and with the baby 4-6 weeks away i wanted something asap.  tisk on me for being impatient, but oh well


----------



## unpopular (Jun 22, 2012)

OTOH, the LED modeling light would lend itself better with DC, if it works out OK.

Tell us how the power readout works. I am sure that there is some way to convert it to stops, It's prob. linear. but sill 1-6 is kind of an odd scale. If it is linear and 6 being be full power,

3 = -1ev (1/2)
1.5 = -2 (1/4)
0.8 &#8776; -3 (1/16)
0.4 &#8776; -4 (1/32)
0.2 &#8776; -5, (1/64)
0.1 &#8776; -6  (1/128)

If accurate, 1/128 is pretty good and with you shooting indoors will be a benefit. The 100% analog 620m only goes to 1/32, which can be still too powerful in some situations.

If it's not linear, post something and we can help you set up a test to measure output.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 23, 2012)

unpopular said:


> OTOH, the LED modeling light would lend itself better with DC, if it works out OK.
> 
> Tell us how the power readout works. I am sure that there is some way to convert it to stops, It's prob. linear. but sill 1-6 is kind of an odd scale. If it is linear and 6 being be full power,
> 
> ...



on the site under "features", it says:   


*Power Control-**Stepless Control from Full Power to 1/32 Power*


----------



## unpopular (Jun 23, 2012)

1/32 isn't a bad thing, at this price range it's what to expect. I am not sure how that will translate to the readout. But you can figure that out very easily. It's actually not a bad thing at all, since the dial prob. isn't accurate anyway. Just tape a cheat sheet to the light and reference that.

Order yourself an -1 ND gel. they cost like 15 bucks/sheet and you cut them down and stack them. Two sheets at minimum power would be 1/128. 

Seriously, it's a LOT cheaper to buy ND gels than to buy more wattage.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 23, 2012)

unpopular said:


> 1/32 isn't a bad thing, at this price range it's what to expect. I am not sure how that will translate to the readout. But you can figure that out very easily. It's actually not a bad thing at all, since the dial prob. isn't accurate anyway. Just tape a cheat sheet to the light and reference that.
> 
> Order yourself an -1 ND gel. they cost like 15 bucks/sheet and you cut them down and stack them. Two sheets at minimum power would be 1/128.
> 
> Seriously, it's a LOT cheaper to buy ND gels than to buy more wattage.



good idea/point.  thanks for all the help!


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 27, 2012)

got it all in last night.... adorama sent me a 220v monolight.  fail!  gotta call them today and get them to send me a 120v one.


----------



## geaclaesson (Aug 2, 2012)

matt62485 said:


> Saw a thread where Derrell recommended these and was wondering what all I'd need to get a basic setup with 2 of these for my D7000.  We are having a newborn in August and I'd like to have a setup and take some pix of the wife before she comes!  I saw a kit on adorama, but not sure what all is neccessary.  I'm bout to go nose deep in lighting research tonight but wanna order these asap if I can get pointed in the right direction.  I'm sure I need some sort of softbox/umbrella and stand with them, and a way to fire them?



Ohoh.. I'm not alone in the universe.. this is exactly what I've done.. for a week now.. but I'm learning a lot of stuff doing my research.. can't wait to read this thread


----------



## geaclaesson (Aug 3, 2012)

So, I'm assuming you got the correct items by now.. how did it all work out for you? I'm thinking about going with the Flashpoint II FP620MK Monolight Kit, 150 Watt Second FP620MK upgrade to a Adorama 60in Interior Umbrella, Removable Cover, White U60BC and then buying a secondary stand with speed light holder so that I can use my nikon flash as a light source as well. Saw that the wedding kits with the 620 got some unhappy reviewers.. so I'm wondering if the 320 is of better quality...  :banghead:    soo torn.. Really want to order some stuff and get started


----------

